# Securing an aquarium lid.....



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

Just wanted to get some ideas on how to secure an aquarium lid, its just a crap plastic one that you simply lift up. I am wanting to secure it because im thinking of getting a arowana, it will only be small but for when it gets a bit bigger, i heard they are powerful jumpers! Ideas please! Thanks in advance


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

duck tape or a very heavy weight. my aro was never a jumper so i didnt need it. you should be more so worried about cracks in the lid area first.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

make new lids out of acrylic or egg crate and put some weight on them... just make sure you spread the weight out so it's not putting all the stress on one section, otherwise you could break the lid.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I have my lights on top of an eggcrate lit. 
Works great.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Agree on the eggcrate, plexi is too air tight for gas exchange if cut tight to the frame... and it warps from heat and humidity over time.

The lids on the front half of my in wall (to keep moisture in the vented back room, and out of the wall /viewing side) were cut out of 1/4" just to be sure they wouldnt warp... the heat from the halides (not even direct, the wall blocks the lids), and the humidity did the trick (on 100$ of acrylic mind you) after 3 weeks... so now when i do a water change i have to flip them over to keep it from getting bad.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Where do you guys get these white eggcrate things? I was wondering what I should do for a lid for my tank, was thinking plexi but after reading this it reminded me about gasses and warping.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

HGI said:


> Where do you guys get these white eggcrate things? I was wondering what I should do for a lid for my tank, was thinking plexi but after reading this it reminded me about gasses and warping.


Check home depot. I got a couple 4x2' pannels for 10$ each. They are ment to go over light fixtures so look around ceiling tile section. Look for sheets in angled drop down ceiling like display.

Egg crate is cheap and works good, but evaporation is mch faster then with a glass lid


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> Where do you guys get these white eggcrate things? I was wondering what I should do for a lid for my tank, was thinking plexi but after reading this it reminded me about gasses and warping.


Check home depot. I got a couple 4x2' pannels for 10$ each. They are ment to go over light fixtures so look around ceiling tile section. Look for sheets in angled drop down ceiling like display.

Egg crate is cheap and works good, but evaporation is mch faster then with a glass lid
[/quote]

Wicked, going by home depot tomorrow  It's like a aquarium wear house, cheap stands, sand, lights, lids, styrofoam for 3d backgrounds, pond pumps for stumps... All they need to do is start selling fish lol.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

For eggcrate. Its in the lighting section at my home depo.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

shiver905 said:


> For eggcrate. Its in the lighting section at my home depo.


Went there today, checked out the lighting section.... Well they had all those clear covers and what not averaging around $3 each... then they had the eggcrate stuff but it was only in silver and $36 for a 4' x 2' !!!!!!! They didn't have white and I didn't waste my money on the silver.

But on the bright side the 2x4x8's were on sale for a $1.16 a board... Took me about 45min to dig threw the whole pile to find 10 strait/no knots to get my stand started so it wasn't a total lost.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

jamesw said:


> Just wanted to get some ideas on how to secure an aquarium lid, its just a crap plastic one that you simply lift up. I am wanting to secure it because im thinking of getting a arowana, it will only be small but for when it gets a bit bigger, i heard they are powerful jumpers! Ideas please! Thanks in advance


Sorry for the Thread Hi-Jack Jamesw.
I thought i was responding to you.. But it was HGI.

HGI.
When you have a new question. It would be better to create your own thread

eitherway. Eggcrate is great!


----------

